# Songs that cheer you up



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## mut (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

This song always helps me on days when i'm the most depressed.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Always makes me feel a little better.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Song from an ad, ok? If so..


----------



## topmid (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Ooh! I like sharing music. These are definitely cheer ups for me.


----------



## lynnwelch924 (Nov 2, 2011)

The song "SMILE" always makes me feel better


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to say anything from the CARS. If its something from today i have to say Avril Lavinge or Haley Reinhart


----------



## Slashheynow (Nov 5, 2011)

Springsteen does it for me: Racing in the Street, Promised land, Bad lands, Backstreets, Jungleland. 


also, Roger waters: The bravery of being out of range, and perfect sense.


----------



## OutrageouslyAdorable (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## dragoness9 (Nov 5, 2011)

For me, it's definitely gotta be "Firework" by Katy Perry and "Perfect" by Pink  They always make me feel at least a little better.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

This makes me wanna run Down a Highway in mild euphoria!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I love this song its so bouncy :boogie


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoken - Promise


----------



## heitz44 (Nov 3, 2011)

REM-Everybody Hurts


----------



## toughrocky (Jun 19, 2011)

Who says by selena gomez


----------



## Midna (Nov 5, 2011)

Chelsea Dagger
doo dee doo doo dee doo doo dee doo dee doo dee doo


----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok. This one is really special to me. I apparently needed to be in a pretty dark place before I remembered the desire to hear it.


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## mefusula (Nov 10, 2011)

forever lost by the magic number, is worth listening to! besides the cartoon video is just so cute!


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - The Beatles.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

anything by bright eyes or elliott smith or smashing pumpkins

- sad but powerful music


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

That guy over there said:


> I love this song its so bouncy :boogie


Great album, totally underrated! This is my favourite off there though:





A song that cheers me up would be this, especially the lyrics:





Also a little tune I like that is quite calming:


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

This always calms me down when I see no way out and no hope.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Girls by the Beastie Boys.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

For me its the song "Take It All" by Adele. Its probably not a happy song to play but it releases what I'm feeling when I sing that song. Makes me feel a little better


----------



## Little Miss Mouse (Oct 30, 2011)

Basically the entire Amelie soundtrack.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

ANY song by Backstreet Boys or New Kids On the Block.

Daughtry - Life After You
Carrie Underwood - All-American Girl
Taylor Swift - Our Song
Tal Bachman - She's So High

I have a lot more that cheer me up...a large variety. XD


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Anything by Motley Crue, Avril Lavinge. the CARS, Haley Rienhart , Skid Row or Guns N Roses


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope you like island/reggae cause I love it. This is my favorite of all time.






ETA: Don't Stop the Rythm by Kolohe Kai


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

U2-it's a beautiful day
Vertigo

POD-Alive

New Radicals-You get what you give

Chumbawamba-Tubthumping

Len-Steal my sunshine

Praise you-Fatboy Slim


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

Perfect - Flyleaf. Their my favourite band!


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Anything from the 80's genre *


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

Demi Lovato: Skyscraper 
Katy Perry: Firework
India Arie: Beautiful Flower


----------



## katiec2312 (Sep 23, 2011)

At the moment I'm really liking Higher and Higher by Jackie Wilson, 'cause its so upbeat .


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## BovidaeSixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

This is what I'm listening to right now...
I listen to John Mayer, David Cook, The goo goo dolls,p!nk, Rufus Wainwright, Weezer...etc


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

The Coneheads song according to nephew. Always liked it but now that extra personal tidbit makes me even fonder of it.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

Always cheers me up for some reason.....


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Another one that cheers me up, 




Australia - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

It Happens said:


> Another one that cheers me up,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call. Good amount of songs by The Kinks could fit this category.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Dynamite...not the original by Taiyo cruz.....prefer ..cover versions on youtube esp. one by 3 youg guys in their loungeroom....

it just puts me in a good mood

"I wear my pants, pants, pants, pants, pants
Every time I go to the dance, dance, dance, dance, dance"

so funny!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

VengaBoys "We Like to Party"

It reminds me of being at the Olympics in Sydney, AUS, watching the women's beach volleyball games! They played it a lot there. 



It Happens said:


> Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - The Beatles.


+1


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't Worry Be Happy by Bobby Ferrin

Three Little Birds by Bob Marley

Life Is A Highway by the Rascal Flatts

Til I Am Myself Again by Blue Radio


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Jammin- bob marley

Amber-311


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pick me up song even without a gal. So much joy within it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Okay, this is my first try to do a link.......



* 


*Lol hope it works???? *


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Okay, this is my first try to do a link.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try getting the link shortened in the assturics.

like take this.... 




and shorten it to this 




EDIT.. never mind, I can't explain well ..LOL


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*l-iAS18rv68*&feature=player_embedded 
change it to

```
[MEDIA=youtube]l-iAS18rv68[/MEDIA]
```
and voila!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

*Pon pon!*






The video is crazy weird but the song makes me so happy. (きゃりーぱみゅぱみゅ - PONPONPON)


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

Makes me smile (even if I don't understand any of the lyrics)


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

I've been listening to this for a SUGARLOAD now!
Judge me as you wish, but this is a great song!
Beyonce- Love on top





And Beyonce is smoking hot, so the video is a plus too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Demarag (Nov 21, 2011)

It's funny, the lyrics remind me of something


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm singing in the rain!


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 26, 2011)

John Frusciante- Song to Sing When I'm Lonely


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

'Beautiful' by Eminem and 'Born This Way' by Lady Gaga


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

La Roux - Bulletproof (Tiborg Club Remix)


----------



## dream86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Disgusting by Ke$ha


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is another one for all you Gen X kids still around...

Everclear - Everything to Everyone


----------



## DrPlease (Dec 5, 2011)

This isn't really a song but...


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*Swimming Home *by Evanescence. This song is so peaceful and if there was a way to live within a song I would stay forever in this one.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Smile - Nat King Cole


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Europe - Cherokee (HD)


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

heyJude said:


>


loves it!! :boogie

related artist...


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Submarine symphonika and xavia


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Adele..."Take it All"..It seems to cheer me up for some reason.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Michael Palin's "Finland"

"Finland Finland Finland, the place that I'd like to be
Such a long way from China............"


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not a big rap fan, but listening to Eminem rant about other people and his life can take my mind off of stuff. He's quite creative for a rapper.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I could list thousands upon thousands, but i suppose one will suffice.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

This song could make anybody feel better. =]


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*End of the Dream* by Evanescence. As heavy a song as it is/sounds, I find it very uplifting.


----------



## asianliason (Dec 18, 2011)

1 words DUB MOTHER ****ING STEP DUBSTEP CHECK IT OUT ON YUOUTUBE YOU DUDE I LOST MY DUBSTEP CD WHEN I WENT BACK IN TIME TO AVOID ALL THESE LOSERS THEN WALKD INTO A TRAIN SO I COULD GO TO HEAVEN AND CHILL WITH ALL THE PRODUCERS THEN WE KILLED SOME DEATHMETAL FANS AND WENT TO HELL AND ENDED BAK ON EARTH JAAAAAAMN DUBSTEP BRO


----------



## Rubi (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Omar - danza kuduro


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

Tugwahquah said:


>


Hahaha, awesome


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll say almost any song by Regina Spektor. But my top picks for songs to make you smile would be *"On the Radio"*, *"Better"*,* "Braille"*, and *"Folding Chair"*.


----------

